# 93 maxima GXE SHORTAGE



## bubbly871 (Oct 3, 2010)

when i had my stereo installed by Best Buy, it was working fine for about a month or two.. then things started getting wierd. first of all my front speakers started acting up so i changed them.. then my back speakers too. so after some time after changing all the speakers, the whole audio of my stereo started cutting of when i would step on the gas pedal.. then it would turn back on when i would step on the brake.!:wtf: i have no idea what it is but one of my friends said that it could have to do with the factory amp. help


----------



## Rworlds (Apr 3, 2008)

It may be the amp, find a local custom shop and have them check it for you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Is this a regular GXE or the GXE Bose?


----------

